# Intel AX200 Wi-Fi Module Support



## madcat (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello. I recently setup a OPNSense firewall, and everything works great except it appears that FreeBSD does not support the Intel AX200 Wi-Fi module. Does anybody know if it will be supported in the near future, or if there is any way to get it work today?

I've SSH'd into the firewall and run `pciconf -vl` and I don't see the Wi-Fi module listed.

Thanks.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 2, 2021)

This is the current state of the driver:






						244261 – Add support for Intel AX200 (iwx) wireless devices
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

